# Uk pensioner moving to Italy



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to move to Italy, am retired, can someone help tell me what the qualifications are for a retired person to be able to get residency in Italy?

whitebeach


----------



## JLeeB (Jan 30, 2017)

whitebeach said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to move to Italy, am retired, can someone help tell me what the qualifications are for a retired person to be able to get residency in Italy?
> 
> whitebeach


Hi
My husband and I retired and moved to Lake Maggiore in northern Italy about five years ago and he is from the UK. He has a European passport so really didnt have to do anything special as at the moment the UK is still part of the EU. You will have to get a codice fiscale when you arrive which is like a tax file number but everyone who lives here has to have that. Its easy to get from a local government office who will also issue your identity card and then you can open a bank account which you will need to rent an apartment, hook up the gas, electricity etc. At the moment being a UK citizen makes it quite easy to come here. However with this brexit thing happening probably we are all up in the air. Since we have been here for a few years I dont think it will be a problem but we really dont know. We are quite annoyed about the whole thing as I really dont think a lot of the UK people really understood what they were voting for and all of the repercussions that will follow. As with so many referendums the average person votes as a protest about government policies but do not understand the implications and do not take the time to do the research to find out. If you are planning on coming to Italy I would do it as quickly as possible as once you get your identity card here you will most likely be OK. And start learning Italian if you do not already speak it as it just makes things very difficult when you have to deal with the administrative offices here. We were lucky as we had a wonderful lady we rent our apartment from who helped us with absolutely everything as our Italian is not great. Where we live is not a tourist town so not a lot of people speak English but it is one of the most beautiful areas on this planet and we have no regrets on the choice we made. If it is your dream to be in Italy then make it happen but dont wait too long!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

In addition to JLeeB great reply, you need to be an EU resident (else things are different) and if so; have an income of around €8000 per year and health cover unless you are in receipt of a UK state pension. However as has been said many times before it will in the end be down to the comune (council) you settle in as to exactly what thet want.

Just spotted Nick has said €6000 per year income on another post, so it's somewhere between 6-8k , suspect Nick is nearer the mark.


----------



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your post...and yes Brexit is a mess!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

whitebeach said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to move to Italy, am retired, can someone help tell me what the qualifications are for a retired person to be able to get residency in Italy?
> 
> whitebeach


 we done it 14 years ago , and even then the local questura said england was not in the european union took months to convince him otherwise , as been said before its up to the local comune how they go about it 
so just go for it threre is allways a way round it here in italy 
if you need help we are here for you


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

whitebeach said:


> Thanks for your post...and yes Brexit is a mess!


Hi, Where are you thinking of moving too?

Kenzo


----------

